# DROP SHOP



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i will be adding more from time to time here  



58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

55 shipped


























































04' GTO

35 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

55 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my 66 wagon is up for grabs too................. photobucket wont let me get any tags for it for some reason :angry: 

65 shipped


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow nice builds Homie :cheesy: 
Good luck with the sale


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

PB wont let you.. I think its cause you suck... LMAO.. sucker.. I sent ya a pm..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks rick, if you could pull up my 61 too, PB is all types of weird man! i dont know whats up with it.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

You got some good work in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

66 chevelle wagon

65 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Da 61..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 25 2009, 12:45 PM~14874380
> *You got some good work in here. :thumbsup:
> *





maybe hittin ebay soon  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks rick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

80 monte chop top

45 shipped


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

You got some nice car's up for sale. I might take the orange monte off your hand's if no one picks it up.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> PB wont let you.. I think its cause you suck... LMAO.. sucker.. I sent ya a pm..
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > PB wont let you.. I think its cause you suck... LMAO.. sucker.. I sent ya a pm..
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> >
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

these are all gorgeous cars! whoever ends up with them should be stoked!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn homie if i had the exrta cash id buy a ride or 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 25 2009, 03:17 PM~14875855
> *these are all gorgeous cars!  whoever ends up with them should be stoked!
> *






thanks linc :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> 66 chevelle wagon
> 
> 65 shipped :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

buy it up :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey i know you are on a mission for some sales.. I dont plan on buying anything butt i have jumped on the prop giving wagon...I am fealing like the 63 and the 61 are trophy winners... The 63,,I wish I knew where you got the pump's? I love the trunk set up...and the 61 is smooth and elegant..And each day somebody's motor is empressing me more and more...I have never noticed so much detail...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

good luck on the sales jeff... i been thinking about doing the same!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 25 2009, 08:04 PM~14878861
> *hey i know you are on a mission for some sales..  I dont plan on buying anything butt i have jumped on the prop giving wagon...I am fealing like the 63 and the 61 are trophy winners... The 63,,I wish I knew where you got the pump's? I love the trunk set up...and the 61 is smooth and elegant..And each day somebody's motor is empressing me more and more...I have never noticed so much detail...
> *




thanks homie............... every comment on some details you know you put effort into means alot  

the pumps are just the plastic chrome pumps and i made the pump covers outa plastic and used pins for theplate suports, somethin very simple to do  


but thanks for the comments bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14878869
> *good luck on the sales jeff... i been thinking about doing the same!!!
> *





thanks E  i never thought i would do it, but its done  ya gotta do what ya gotta do, and these can always be rebuilt down the road


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Very Nice builds homie..... I Love the 61! To bad my bank account is low, or I would help you out....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Teemu Vuorinen (Aug 18, 2009)

uh been dropping my jaw all night... and now seeing some sweet rides for sale... please tell me how much and whats the postages to Finland


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey how much you asking for the 61.. I got a pm about it.. I directed him towards you but might want to post up the price as well..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck with your sell homie!!!


TTT help a homie out!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im good for something...anything with a tailgate? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14891475
> *im good for something...anything with a tailgate? :biggrin:
> *






yea my 66 wagon has a tail gate foo lol :biggrin: buy it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

55 shipped


























































04' GTO

35 shipped




























































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

55 shipped




































































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

66 chevelle wagon

65 shipped :biggrin: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Da 61..


















































make offer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

80 monte chop top

45 shipped



























































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

what else you got!? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 28 2009, 12:17 AM~14904609
> *what else you got!?  :cheesy:
> *




what you lookin for :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14904737
> *what you lookin for  :biggrin:
> *


plated parts/kits? photoetch goodies? resin extras?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14904737
> *what you lookin for  :biggrin:
> *



48 chev! :cheesy: 

hearses :cheesy: 

random stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14904746
> *plated parts/kits? photoetch goodies? resin extras?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

got anything for free?? How about stuff you pay me to take? You have any evil monkeys? How about gold plated 13mm sockets?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 28 2009, 01:27 AM~14905457
> *got anything for free?? How about stuff you pay me to take? You have any evil monkeys? How about gold plated 13mm sockets?
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




dont make me go get the evil monkey magnet off my frige lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

BUY THIS MAN STUFF YO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 28 2009, 01:31 AM~14905505
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 27 2009, 10:27 PM~14905457
> * How about gold plated 13mm sockets?
> *


i have one of those..... i was trying out my gold plater when i bought it..... :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i know you got some cool shit in your stash!! give it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 28 2009, 11:41 PM~14915930
> *i know you got some cool shit in your stash!!  give it up!!!  :biggrin:
> *






just the builds right now, i need the cash


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

55 shipped


























































04' GTO

35 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

55 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

66 chevelle wagon

65 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Da 61..



















































make reasonable offer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So I found this killer pepto pink paint.. LMAO...

Hey man post a link to your ebay stuff to..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14927009
> *So I found this killer pepto pink paint.. LMAO...
> 
> Hey man post a link to your ebay stuff to..
> *





your a funny dude! you should just shoot it with real pepto lol, give it the real deal color  


and yea man, heres some links for some ebay shit  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT



:biggrin: 


i have more that will be goin on ebay soon, nothing lowrider wise tho  

mostly ralley cars and shit like that


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

http://shop.ebay.com/juiced*412/m.html?_nk...=1&_from=&_ipg=

or a link to it all..lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 



any reasonable offers?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2009, 07:14 AM~14918229
> *66 chevelle wagon
> 
> 65 shipped :biggrin:
> ...


STILL GOT THIS ONE JEFF :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Sep 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14949828
> *STILL GOT THIS ONE JEFF  :biggrin:
> *





yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay...K:ME:LNLK:MESEX


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Link dont work man.. Thats a link to your ebay page.. Not your auctions.. This is the link ya need..
http://shop.ebay.com/juiced*412/m.html?_nk...=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM! I HAVE TO WAIT TO SEE WHEN I GET $$$$ ALOT OF KLEAN WORK UP FOR SALE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 4 2009, 02:17 PM~14980830
> *Link dont work man.. Thats a link to your ebay page.. Not your auctions.. This is the link ya need..
> http://shop.ebay.com/juiced*412/m.html?_nk...=1&_from=&_ipg=
> *




as you can see, im new at this ebay shit lol :biggrin: 


thanks rick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

40 shipped


























































04' GTO

35 shipped

























































[/quote]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

40 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

80 monte chop top

35 shipped
























































[/quote]


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i want that 63


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You want to sale that 62 resin 2dr post yet???????


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 10:23 AM~15228276
> *You  want  to  sale  that  62  resin  2dr  post  yet???????
> *



yeah!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 30 2009, 12:31 PM~15228348
> *yeah!!    :biggrin:
> *



I COULD A THING OR 2 WITH THAT BODY !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 10:32 AM~15228356
> *I  COULD  A  THING  OR  2  WITH  THAT  BODY  !
> *


maybe i'll ship it to you to do some work for me!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 01:23 PM~15228276
> *You  want  to  sale  that  62  resin  2dr  post  yet???????
> *





yea that went back to linc shortly after i talked to you about it, i needed cash real fast, and linc stepped up  

im sure ill have it back sometime after the new year tho  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 10:38 AM~15228421
> *yea that went back to linc shortly after i talked to you about it, i needed cash real fast, and linc stepped up
> 
> im sure ill have it back sometime after the new year tho   :biggrin:
> *


keep dreamin brother! keep dreamin!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 30 2009, 12:35 PM~15228390
> *maybe i'll ship it to you to do some work for me!    :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 12:11 PM~15228686
> *so-real concepts 49'' mudders
> 
> 12 shipped
> ...


hmmm.. you should send those to me...lol..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15228686
> *so-real concepts 49'' mudders
> 
> 12 shipped
> ...


i'll takem!!!!

and the 1301s!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 11:17 AM~15228739
> *one gold spokes chrome dish, and the other all chrome.
> 17 shipped for both
> 
> ...


add these too! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN WHAT I MISS?????? I SEE RICKY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT THE SO-REAL MUDDERS???????

LINC 1301'S 

I MISSED THE GOOD SHIT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some mre up for grabs


waverider and ford dually 20 each shipped, and 15 shipped on the 54 panel.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

20 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15229993
> *16 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS MINI'S DISCOUNT PRICE ON THIS ! :biggrin:

SOLD TO MINI ! #6 ON THE 70 IMPALA SHELF! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 02:20 PM~15230000
> *WHATS  MINI'S  DISCOUNT  PRICE  ON THIS  !  :biggrin:
> *


32 shipped.. LMAO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 30 2009, 03:21 PM~15230018
> *32 shipped.. LMAO
> *


THATS WHY I BUY UNDER ANOTHER NAME NOW ADAYS!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

40 shipped


























































04' GTO

30 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

40 shipped


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll take the ford dually if you still have it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 06:15 PM~15231165
> *I'll take the ford dually if you still have it.
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 04:16 PM~15229962
> *some mre up for grabs
> waverider and  20 shipped, and 15 shipped on the 54 panel.
> 
> ...




dually is gone  



waverider gone and 54 panel still up for grabs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

get at tyhodge07 bout the waverider!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> 80 monte chop top
> 
> 35 shipped


[/quote]


You still got this one ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 03:20 PM~15230000
> *WHATS  MINI'S  DISCOUNT  PRICE  ON THIS  !  :biggrin:
> 
> SOLD  TO  MINI  !  #6  ON THE  70  IMPALA  SHELF! :biggrin:
> *



*[email protected] I GOT THE 70 IMPALA TODAY THANKS FOR THE TRADES ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2009, 04:02 PM~15273320
> *[email protected]  I  GOT  THE  70  IMPALA  TODAY  THANKS  FOR THE  TRADES  !
> *





anytime bro :biggrin: 


get me a little bag o stuff  :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Payment sent for the MONTE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..i missed this somehow... :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Your fellow LIL members would like an Update of whats left. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

orange monte chop top........................... gone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

58 impala........ painted by pink86regal

40 shipped


























































04' GTO

35 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

35 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 imp

35 shipped



































































buy this shit up, cuttin prices big time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15285560
> *63 imp
> 
> 35 shipped
> ...


only if it was a creme colored  not a fan of red


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 5 2009, 09:34 PM~15276327
> *
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

buy it up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

couple more things up for grabs





masterpiece 62 imp vert, 15 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

custom resin consols 8 shipped for all










hilux 25 each shipped











complete esclade kit 17 shipped


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you accept money order? if you do i call dibs on chrome aclad :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

jeff i want that elco


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 17 2009, 09:22 PM~15390190
> *you accept money order? if you do i call dibs on chrome aclad :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

jeff ill take the cutty as well


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 18 2009, 12:42 AM~15390341
> *jeff ill take the cutty as well
> *





cuttys gone bro sorry


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeff, if you can wait til Tuesday when I get paid, I would like both sets of 19s. You know I got paypal.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 12:59 AM~15390467
> *Jeff, if you can wait til Tuesday when I get paid, I would like both sets of 19s. You know I got paypal.
> *






just let me know when your ready bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

custom resin consols  8 shipped for all










hilux 25 each shipped









complete esclade kit      17 shipped











masterpiece 62 imp vert, 15 shipped






























:biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

i see a pathfinder want to trade for it....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 18 2009, 02:04 AM~15390896
> *i see a pathfinder want to trade for it....
> *






easy anwser
































you smokein crack?






















im fuckin with you homie, naw thats stayin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hey do you wanna sell that pathfinder?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

yes pathfinder :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

how bout that there pathfinder!? wanna sell it!? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nope 




nope 





and nope  


pathfinder is not for sale


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Jeff umm.....................wanna sell that pathfinder? :biggrin: you have a pm


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

How about that pathfinder?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 10:30 AM~15393137
> *nope
> nope
> and nope
> ...


wanna trade for the pathfinder? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I heard u got pathfinders for sale? 








Naw. I want a yoda. With the topper. Pm'n right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2009, 08:48 PM~15394351
> *I heard u got pathfinders for sale?
> Naw.  I want a yoda.  With the topper.  Pm'n right now.
> *





sorry bro, the red hilux is gone  sold lastnight  sorry i didnt update


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill let that pathfinder go for 50 shipped if anyone wants it :biggrin: 



paypal only


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

shit.. 50 for a pathfinder.. damn i got three those mofos on the shelf.. IM rolling.. LMAO..

I see how it is.. selling wheels when im not around.. LOL..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Oct 18 2009, 02:04 AM~15390896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OUCH!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously, someone told me there was a pathfinder for sale here?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking for pathfinder u got one lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 18 2009, 10:09 PM~15395026
> *looking for pathfinder u got one lol
> *





ball ridein ***! buy somethin or gtfo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

45 shipped on the pathfinder  


both red (with topper) and white 25 each shipped paypal only  









complete esclade kit 17 shipped











masterpiece 62 imp vert, 15 shipped






























:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15395115
> *ball ridein ***! buy somethin or gtfo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 07:18 PM~15395141
> *custom resin consols  8 shipped for all
> 
> 
> ...


I will take all them consoles.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15285555
> *63 imp
> 
> 35 shipped
> ...


THis has always been one of my favorite 63's...just the trunk alone 
kept me coming back..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 18 2009, 07:18 PM~15395141
> *custom resin consols  8 shipped for all
> 
> 
> ...


 I wil be asking about the 62 in a couple of weeks...you say it was done
by a member from masterpiece?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 08:37 AM~15399123
> *I wil be asking about the 62 in a couple of weeks...you say it was done
> by a member from masterpiece?
> *





naw bro lol, its a testors (i belive) masterpeice kit, its pre-painted, with no wheels  15 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

just want to let everyone know that bought from me, your packages will be goin out wed. or thursday at the latest  

sorry for the slight delay on shipment fellas  

and to all that bought from me, pm me your addys again, ima clean out the pm box and im not gonna sift threw each pm looking for addys lol


thanks again fellas



jeff


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 19 2009, 07:07 AM~15399423
> *just want to let everyone know that bought from me, your packages will be goin out wed. or thursday at the latest
> 
> sorry for the slight delay on shipment fellas
> ...


No worries. Thanks again brotha
Oh you got a PM


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2009, 05:56 PM~15285560
> *63 imp
> 
> 35 shipped
> ...


did you sell this one yet? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 19 2009, 02:57 PM~15401773
> *did you sell this one yet?  :biggrin:
> *





no sir


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

u still got the hilux bychance? or maybe a run-down of whats left to grab? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 19 2009, 10:08 PM~15406399
> *u still got the hilux bychance?  or maybe a run-down of whats left to grab? :biggrin:
> *






red one is gone bro, i still have the white one tho, and the esclade and the white 6 duece  



and red 6 tre is gone fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

is there anything i have that you care to trade for the white hilux..or if not..price please?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 19 2009, 10:13 PM~15406478
> *is there anything i have that you care to trade for the white hilux..or if not..price please?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





cash please lol 25 shipped


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mark that one as gone!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 PM~15406553
> *mark that one as gone!
> *





 hit me up foo :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

45 shipped on the pathfinder  


both red (with topper) and white 25 each shipped paypal only  









complete esclade kit 15 shipped











masterpiece 62 imp vert, 15 shipped






























:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 05:34 PM~15495079
> *45 shipped on the pathfinder
> *


FUCK WHY I GOT TO BE BROKE RIGHT ABOUT NOW ! :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 05:47 PM~15495255
> *FUCK WHY  I GOT TO  BE  BROKE  RIGHT  ABOUT  NOW  !  :angry:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing on both them hilux's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

45 shipped on the pathfinder  


both red (with topper) and white 25 each shipped paypal only  









complete esclade kit 17 shipped











masterpiece 62 imp vert, 15 shipped






























:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

STOP TEASIN BRO  


> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 06:08 PM~15495518
> *45 shipped on the pathfinder
> both red (with topper) and white 25 each shipped      paypal only
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15495255
> *FUCK WHY  I GOT TO  BE  BROKE  RIGHT  ABOUT  NOW  !  :angry:
> *





i sent you a pm earlier foo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> 45 shipped on the pathfinder
> both red (with topper) and white 25 each shipped paypal only
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

deals fell threw bro, i need the cash fellas


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wish I had the cash bro, we'd be helpin each other out. I been tryin to get ahold of those hilux kits forever.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15498245
> *deals fell threw bro, i need the cash fellas
> *


LEMME HOPE I SELL THE STUFF I HAVE FOR SALE AND ILL BUY SOME MORE FROM YOU  IM EYEBALLING THOSE TWO HILUXS RIGHT NOW. NEVER HAD BUILT ONE BEFORE AND IM CURIOUS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 29 2009, 12:12 AM~15498965
> *LEMME HOPE I SELL THE STUFF I HAVE FOR SALE AND ILL BUY SOME MORE FROM YOU  IM EYEBALLING THOSE TWO HILUXS RIGHT NOW. NEVER HAD BUILT ONE BEFORE AND IM CURIOUS.
> *




let me know brother


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

also got this back up for sale, 65 shipped

well detailed interior and motor, chrome undies, very nice paint and clear  


61 impala


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

if the hilux trucks dont go by tomorrow, there gettin pulled


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

do you still the red one with the cap? If so I will take it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

red hilux sold :biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

what all you got left bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15607296
> *what all you got left bro?
> *






pathfinder 45 shipped

white hilux 25 shipped

bottle of alclad chrome 10 shipped

testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 15 shipped

61 impala ( built ) clean all around, ill let it go for 55 shipped  

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 17 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 7 shipped  

and ill dig around and see what i can come up with and post more later on tonight


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2009, 05:56 PM~15285555
> *63 imp
> 
> 35 shipped
> ...


I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!!!!! IT'S IN MY DISPLAY CASE NEXT TO SMALLZ CONVERT


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

hey what are those pics you sent me yesterday???


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 9 2009, 07:13 PM~15613196
> *hey what are those pics you sent me yesterday???
> *



:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 9 2009, 08:32 PM~15611972
> *I GOT IT, I GOT IT!!!!!! IT'S IN MY DISPLAY CASE NEXT TO SMALLZ CONVERT
> *






:biggrin: im glad it made it there ok bro  


hit me up, i want some pics and see if it was ok in that box


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15613196
> *hey what are those pics you sent me yesterday???
> *





that reliable resin shit that took like a month to come from philly to pittsburgh, and was in a shit ass carboard box that was all smashed in :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pathfinder 40 shipped

white hilux 25 shipped

testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 15 shipped

61 impala SOLD!  

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 15 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 5 shipped  

and ill dig around and see what i can come up with and post more later on tonight


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2009, 11:20 PM~15615781
> *that reliable resin shit that took like a month to come from philly to pittsburgh, and was in a shit ass carboard box that was all smashed in :angry:
> *


LMAO.. nice.. Gatta love that.. You email the dude about it yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only, unless ive delt with you before, and you have sent me a money order  


50 chevy 20 shiped










40 ford 17 shipped










monte ss 15 shipped, no donk tires  










monte ss with resin ls front clip and no donk tires 22 shipped










combo pack ( will not seperate) iroc camaro, 19'' irocs, and a ross gibson tpi 350 ...... 45 shipped











56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 25 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

project 62 hard top, needs minor body work (mainly the roof up by the windsheild, needs smoothed over) everything you need to complete ............ 25 shipped


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

how bout ya send me one of those flat screens.. Ya dont need two.. lol..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wish i had the greenbacks for the IROC...cant do anything for a bit..my xbox 360 just took a shit on me--and i just got Forza 3 (limited ed. version), and the new GTA, so gotta send it off for repairs & buy anew one. Fucking things been fixed once already--havent had it for a year yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 10 2009, 04:25 PM~15622028
> *how bout ya send me one of those flat screens.. Ya dont need two.. lol..
> *





that one hell of a tab at scale dreams lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2009, 04:51 PM~15622338
> *wish i had the greenbacks for the IROC...cant do anything for a bit..my xbox 360 just took a shit on me--and i just got Forza 3 (limited ed. version), and the new GTA, so gotta send it off for repairs & buy anew one.  Fucking things been fixed once already--havent had it for a year yet.
> *





shoulda bought you a PS3


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..why so i could sit around for GT5 to come out? haha, no thanks--good system but just the way the controllers are..i like my trigger buttons much more than the way its setup on the PS3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2009, 04:53 PM~15622996
> *haha..why so i could sit around for GT5 to come out? haha, no thanks--good system but just the way the controllers are..i like my trigger buttons much more than the way its setup on the PS3
> *


new gta????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15623084
> *new gta????
> *





grand torismo foo! not gta, now take that shceeeit to off topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

naw he said GTA lol, i got both tho, 360 and PS3, i do prefer playstation


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2009, 05:53 PM~15622996
> *haha..why so i could sit around for GT5 to come out? haha, no thanks--good system but just the way the controllers are..i like my trigger buttons much more than the way its setup on the PS3
> *







naw that says GT5 foo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15622338
> *wish i had the greenbacks for the IROC...cant do anything for a bit..my xbox 360 just took a shit on me--and i just got Forza 3 (limited ed. version), and the new GTA, so gotta send it off for repairs & buy anew one.  Fucking things been fixed once already--havent had it for a year yet.
> *


RIGHT ABOVE IN PLAIN ENGLISH MOFLUFFER :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2009, 09:10 PM~15625530
> *RIGHT ABOVE IN PLAIN ENGLISH MOFLUFFER :biggrin:
> *





the one i quoted says GT5 NIKKA! and take that shit somewhere else foo!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know what YOU quoted, what i said was DIRECTED towards HIM.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only, unless ive delt with you before, and you have sent me a money order  

]

40 ford 17 shipped










monte ss 15 shipped, no donk tires  










monte ss with (resin ls front clip gone) and no donk tires 15 shipped










combo pack ( will not seperate) iroc camaro, 19'' irocs, and a ross gibson tpi 350 ...... 35 shipped...................... (pending)











56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 20 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*STILL HAVE THESE.................. ANYONE?*



white hilux 25 shipped 


testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 15 shipped

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 15 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 5 shipped


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yes i DID say new GTA..stories of liberty city (has two games on one disc..either play the ballad of gay tony or play as a thuggish assed biker out of prison in lost & the damned)

gotcha jeff..should read up on ya game before ya get cocky..lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is it on PS3 too?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh..should be


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

anyone up for some trades?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

such as?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2009, 05:33 PM~15635123
> *anyone up for some trades?
> *


DID YOU EVER GET THAT 99 SILVERADO THAT YOU WANTED??? IF NOT I HAVE 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2009, 04:33 PM~15635123
> *anyone up for some trades?
> *



YES I READY TO TRADE ! WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE PATHFINDER ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im looking for any trucks kits, 4x4, or anything lifted or with mudders  



2door 90's S-10 blazer


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Like a K5 or s10 Blazer and I got some mudders for ya...pm me...love to have the pathfinder...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 11 2009, 07:16 PM~15636091
> *Like a K5 or s10 Blazer and I got some mudders for ya...pm me...love to have the pathfinder...
> *





mini got 1st dibs on that pathfinder bro  just waitin on a reply from him  


if it dont go threw, you got next


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pathfinder GONE! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2009, 05:33 PM~15635123
> *anyone up for some trades?
> *


ALLWAYS UP BRO. I THOUGHT FOR A MIN. U GOING UOT OF BIZ. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 09:37 PM~15637662
> *ALLWAYS UP BRO. I THOUGHT FOR A MIN. U GOING UOT OF BIZ. :biggrin:
> *







not me brother :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2009, 05:33 PM~15635123
> *anyone up for some trades?
> *


I GOT TO TRADER


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

to all that have traded with me or bought from me, i will be makeing a trip to the post office sometime next week (wed. hopefully) i have a bunch of shit goin down the rest of the week and the weekend and wont be able till next week.................................. sorry for the delay fellas  


jeff


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 04:07 PM~15646143
> *to all that have traded with me or bought from me, i will be makeing a trip to the post office sometime next week (wed. hopefully) i have a bunch of shit goin down the rest of the week and the weekend and wont be able till next week.................................. sorry for the delay fellas
> jeff
> *


Not sure if I'm one of em, but I didn't forget about you bro, got yours ready and will be going out tomorrow or monday.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 03:07 PM~15646143
> *to all that have traded with me or bought from me, i will be makeing a trip to the post office sometime next week (wed. hopefully) i have a bunch of shit goin down the rest of the week and the weekend and wont be able till next week.................................. sorry for the delay fellas
> jeff
> *


hurry up asshat.. lmao..

when you posting up all those mid 60s caprices you were telling me you were selling?? LMAO.. 






Sucker.. your ganna get pms for months..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 12 2009, 06:31 PM~15646900
> *Not sure if I'm one of em, but I didn't forget about you bro, got yours ready and will be going out tomorrow or monday.
> *





yea i havent forgot about ya bro  



hit me up with your addy  , itll go out with the rest bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15647811
> *hurry up asshat.. lmao..
> 
> when you posting up all those mid 60s caprices you were telling me you were selling??  LMAO..
> ...






you rat bastard! you werent suposed to say anything lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2009, 09:29 PM~15649218
> *yea i havent forgot about ya bro
> hit me up with your addy  , itll go out with the rest bro :biggrin:
> *


You got a PM.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeff, sorry for not replying to your PM sooner. Had no internet yesterday. Get back to me and let me know.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 12 2009, 07:01 PM~15647811
> *when you posting up all those mid 60s caprices you were telling me you were selling??  LMAO..
> *



UM ! 60'S CAPRICES !


FRIST DIBS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2009, 11:10 PM~15649774
> *UM !  60'S  CAPRICES !
> FRIST  DIBS  !
> *





faulse hopes bro lol, if i had 60's caprices, you guys woulda seen pics by now lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO...

come on bring out the good shit..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 13 2009, 12:44 AM~15650874
> *LMAO...
> 
> come on bring out the good shit..
> *






lmao shut up you bastard lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

just a heads up fellas :biggrin: everything will be goin out tomorrow for sure.


but just to make sure i have everybodys shit ready, if i traded with you, or you bought something from me, pm me , and let me know, (just to be on the safe side  ) i dont wanna forget anyone  



thanks fellas


jeff




greg, i got that money order yesterday


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

alright fellas, post office trip today, and the shit cost me a grip lol


but here is everyones confirmation numbers  


*mcloven-0308 2690 0001 3415 3740*

and thanks again fellas, you guys should have your packages in 2-3 days  

and mini, ill get at you here in a little bit about them mudders


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks dropped will let you know when package arrives.  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I'll let you know when it gets here.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: GOOD DOING BIZZNESS WIT YA BROTHA!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2009, 12:37 PM~15702748
> *alright fellas, post office trip today, and the shit cost me a grip lol
> but here is everyones confirmation numbers
> and mini, ill get at you here in a little bit about them mudders </span>
> *


*

You got me lost bro but i get it handle ! pm you phone number again ! My pm box got delete or some shit ! i lost all my saved pmed !*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

got my package today 
thank you sir as always a pleasure doin business with ya :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: anytime G


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Got my kits in today thanks !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS DOG :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeff, you get my PM??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 05:33 PM~15731003
> *Jeff, you get my PM??
> *


Nevermind, I just read random off topic. 
If you see this, hit me up, need to holla at you a sec.
619-415-7913
Not worried about anyone else seein my number , as long as somebody dont call me from no fuckin Afghanistan. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 09:43 PM~15731675
> *Nevermind, I just read random off topic.
> If you see this, hit me up, need to holla at you a sec.
> 619-415-7913
> ...


It's all good if they call you, as long as it's not collect. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 07:43 PM~15731675
> *Nevermind, I just read random off topic.
> If you see this, hit me up, need to holla at you a sec.
> 619-415-7913
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 i call at 5 am for fun..... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 10:21 PM~15732039
> *:0  :0  :0  i call at 5 am for fun..... :biggrin:
> *


He'll still be up workin on that civic hatch. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 07:21 PM~15732039
> *:0  :0  :0  i call at 5 am for fun..... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA, 
I turn my phone off before I go to bed anyway. 
You think Chris619 would learn to do that, after the last adventure at the IPMS show we went to. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 07:27 PM~15732094
> *He'll still be up workin on that civic hatch.  :roflmao:
> *


I probably will. I gotta catch up to all you fuckers. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15732125
> *I probably will. I gotta catch up to all you fuckers. :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I still got a LONG way to go.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..no kiddin!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 07:30 PM~15732139
> *Shit, I still got a LONG way to go.
> *


Its all good. You'll get it.
Hell, Im out to prove I can finish a build off. LOL.
No opening up shit on this one. If I finish, it'll be the second build off I have actually completed.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15732234
> *Its all good. You'll get it.
> Hell, Im out to prove I can finish a build off.  LOL.
> No opening up shit on this one. If I finish, it'll be the second build off I have actually completed.
> *


I'm just tryin to finish somethin. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 08:28 PM~15732112
> *HAHAHAHA,
> I turn my phone off before I go to bed anyway.
> You think Chris619 would learn to do that, after the last adventure at the IPMS show we went to. LOL
> *


 :uh: THATS THE REASON I KEEP MY SHOTGUN LOADED BY MY BED NOW


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 07:58 PM~15732418
> *:uh: THATS THE REASON I KEEP MY SHOTGUN LOADED BY MY BED NOW
> *


LOL
Gonna start goin duck hunting on Santiago now


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15732617
> *LOL
> Gonna start goin duck hunting on Santiago now
> *


I thought it was CHICKEN HUNTIN.............an I thought you were a Juggalo. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 20 2009, 08:18 PM~15732635
> *I thought it was CHICKEN HUNTIN.............an I thought you were a Juggalo.  :roflmao:
> *


I am. And it is, but Santiago walks like Howard the duck so it would be duck hunting. HAHAHA


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 PM~15732918
> *I am. And it is, but Santiago walks like Howard the duck so it would be duck hunting. HAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 05:57 PM~15730170
> *Got  my  kits  in  today thanks !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*STILL HAVE THESE.................. ANYONE?*
white hilux 20 shipped 
testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 12 shipped

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 12 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 2 shipped im gettin beat on it  



alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only
]

40 ford 12 shipped










monte ss 12 shipped, no donk tires, and front grill is cut out  













56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 25 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

project 62 hard top, needs minor body work (mainly the roof up by the windsheild, needs smoothed over) everything you need to complete ............ 20 shipped


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2009, 10:57 AM~15736726
> *white hilux  25 shipped</span>
> testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 15 shipped
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

alclad chrome....................... 12 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

masterpeice 62 vert, all it needs is a set of wheels and its a nice shelf model  


15.... shipped


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HEY JEFF I GOT MY PACKAGE YESTERDAY!!! THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yizzer  hooked it the fawk up too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: good deal fellas :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you get my M.O. yet? my mail tends to get recieved slowly sometimes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15746731
> *you get my M.O. yet? my mail tends to get recieved slowly sometimes.
> *





naw bro, no money order yet.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 22 2009, 07:45 PM~15748064
> *naw bro, no money order yet.
> *


you should get it soon. you still got that hilux? i might be interested in it :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15748097
> *you should get it soon. you still got that hilux ? i might be interested in it :cheesy:
> *


MINE :twak: :biggrin: JK


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 22 2009, 08:12 PM~15748376
> *MINE  :twak:  :biggrin: JK
> *


lol, i was just wondering. but if u want it more than me let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15748393
> *lol, i was just wondering. but if u want it more than me let me know. :biggrin:
> *


Nah, it's cool bro, cash shortage on this end right now  CHR1S619 hooked me up with one.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 22 2009, 08:14 PM~15748415
> *Nah, it's cool bro, cash shortage on this end right now   CHR1S619 hooked me up with one.
> *


yeah man i feel you. i was like tthat at one point till payday came. lol, yeah chris is a cool person. he got all the hookups on models and parts


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 22 2009, 10:17 PM~15748450
> *yeah man i feel you. i was like tthat at one point till payday came. lol, yeah chris is a cool person. he got all the hookups on models and parts
> *


Yeah, he's cool in my books, just like most of the guys on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

price drop fellas!


buy this shit up  



*STILL HAVE THESE.................. ANYONE?*



hilux .................. sold

testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 12 shipped

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 12 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 2 shipped im gettin beat on it  



alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only
]

40 ford 12 shipped










monte ss 12 shipped, no donk tires, and front grill is cut out  













56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 15 shipped


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you got a pic of the white hilux? im guessing its the one with the racing heart 5 star wheels? i may be interested. also did you find what we were talking about the other day? pm me if you want to.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15765611
> *you got a pic of the white hilux?  im guessing its the one with the racing heart 5 star wheels?  i may be interested.  also did you find what we were talking about the other day?  pm me if you want to.
> *


Yes, the white one is the one that has the 5 stars.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn i wish i had the 20 to get that hilux


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 24 2009, 01:11 PM~15765991
> *damn i wish i had the 20 to get that hilux
> *





buy the 62 vert and put some wheels on it and call it a day


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 24 2009, 11:11 AM~15765991
> *damn i wish i had the 20 to get that hilux
> *


same, I did some shopping on ebay last night, and now only have 15.87 canadian left in my paypal


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Let me get that Hilux...I can't pass it up for 20


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2009, 10:09 PM~15771855
> *Let me get that Hilux...I can't pass it up for 20
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 PM~15771855
> *Let me get that Hilux...I can't pass it up for 20
> *




got paypal?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

you my sir ... have a pm


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

jeff i want the 56


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2009, 12:33 AM~15773036
> *got paypal?
> *


thought i already had this in my deal with you?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 01:20 AM~15773720
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: its on its way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 25 2009, 07:00 AM~15775741
> *thought i already had this in my deal with you?
> *





hit me up bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHats the price on the dremel ??????????


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the dremel I picked up for Jeff at the Detroit NNL this weekend.. He had said he wanted a coreded one and I seen it and grabbed it up for him..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 10:05 AM~15776374
> *the dremel I picked up for Jeff at the Detroit NNL this weekend.. He had said he wanted a coreded one and I seen it and grabbed it up for him..
> *


Cool deal ! Well the next show you go to i need a bag full of Hunder dallor bills ! Perfered to not have blue bomb on them but i'm not picky !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

shit man.. I passed up a bunch of those last show.. Damn.. Sorry..
LMAO..

Jeff.. What size collets do you already have?? I have a few extras Ill toss in for ya but dont want to give ya doubles.. Hit me up before ya send me the loot so we can figure shipping on it..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

price drop fellas!


buy this shit up  



*STILL HAVE THESE.................. ANYONE?*



hilux .................. sold

testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 12 shipped

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 12 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 2 shipped im gettin beat on it  



alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only
]

40 ford 12 shipped










monte ss 12 shipped, no donk tires, and front grill is cut out  













56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 15 shipped



























buy it up!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Jeff.. Hate to bug you about it but my flat screen still has not showed up here.. Did you ship it yet? I was hoping to watch the lions get smacked down on it tomorrow.. 



















Hey your kid is screaming get off LIL.. LMAO.. Ill get your box out on friday as the po is closed tomorrow.. bastards better be open on friday..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lol yea i had to kick up alil extra for that flat screen to be shipped, for some reason it was over weight :dunno: :biggrin: 


and i dont know why i have this feeling, that the post office is gonna be closed friday :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

price drop fellas!


buy this shit up  



*STILL HAVE THESE.................. ANYONE?*



hilux .................. sold

testors masterpeice 62 impala vert ( no wheels) 12 shipped

uptown caddy escalade open but complete, 12 shipped, thats 10 bills for the kit and 2 shipped im gettin beat on it  



alright fellas, i got a couple more things up for grabs

paypal only
]

40 ford 12 shipped














56 chevy...... painted by marinate, clean paint, everything you need to finish it 15 shipped



























buy it up!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I just called my local po.. they are open reg hours friday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 05:32 PM~15779913
> *I just called my local po.. they are open reg hours friday
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some more things up for grabs *PAYPAL ONLY*





OLD ELCO................. 20 plus shipping









AND IMA THROW THIS OUT THERE, MAYBE SOMEONE CAN USE SOME OF THIS  

PM ME FOR INFO AND MAKE OFFERS, SHIPPING WOULD BE SOME LOOT FOR THE SUBS IF YOU WANTED THEM   



















































PM ME FELLAS! OFFERS?!?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You must not have received the LIL memo. No selling shit untill after i get my tax return. But now that you know you can remove all that you have posted and repost after i let you know when i get it. Thanks you for your kindness. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

What's up with them Nakamichi subs? What's the wattage on those?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 4 2010, 02:00 PM~16178978
> *What's up with them Nakamichi subs? What's the wattage on those?
> *




there 200 rms sealed enclosure speaker

there geared more twards a clarity speaker, not something you want to slam, but more for good sounding low end  crisp and to the point  

i got them off my boy back in shit............ 2000 maybe, he had them in his jeep for one summer, then he traded the jeep in! 

there pretty much mint! i never used them, but when they were in my boys jeep, they sounded great


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id take the s-10 if it wasnt paypal....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

u take trades bro?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 01:35 AM~16175852
> *some more things up for grabs  PAYPAL ONLY
> OLD ELCO................. 20 plus shipping
> 
> ...


I DON'T THINK THEY WILL FIT IN MY MODEL, JEFF. BUT I LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 5 2010, 10:41 AM~16189118
> *I DON'T THINK THEY WILL FIT IN MY MODEL, JEFF. BUT I LIKE! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: funny dude D :biggrin: im sure you could make um fit  


and i lowered the price on that elco, anyone wanna jump on it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2010, 11:25 AM~16190220
> *:biggrin:  funny dude D :biggrin:  im sure you could make um fit
> and i lowered the price on that elco, anyone wanna jump on it?
> *


wont it break?? hahahahahahah!! i haven't seen them subs in years!! they are bad ass drivers bro!! the kickers are ok but the other ones can doe some damage


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 5 2010, 05:08 PM~16192004
> *wont it break?? hahahahahahah!! i haven't seen them subs in years!! they are bad ass drivers bro!! the kickers are ok but the other ones can doe some damage
> *






them kickers are serious subs bro! them three, bridged down into 2 ohm with a good 1/4 ohm stable amp, and your doin damage :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

need cash bad, had to pay some un expected shit this week! 


asking 130 shipped PAYPAL ONLY!











































































































INCLUDES 2ND PLACE PLAQUE I WON IN A SHOW HERE IN PITTSBURGH AS WELL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

55 sold with deeks


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that sucx gotta sell the wagon nothing like unexpected bills huh lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

need cash bad, had to pay some un expected shit this week! 
asking 130 shipped PAYPAL ONLY!









































































































INCLUDES 2ND PLACE PLAQUE I WON IN A SHOW HERE IN PITTSBURGH AS WELL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 08:57 PM~16194321
> *damn that sucx gotta sell the wagon nothing like unexpected bills huh lol
> *





YEA TELL ME ABOUT IT.................................. ABOUT 380'S WORTH OF UNEXPECTED BILLS :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16194581
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





I KNOW BRO, BUT I GOTTA DO WHAT I GOTTA DO MAN!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn dude i hate to see the wagon go..

on the other hand, maybe you'll get inspired to break bad on something like it???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

If i had the funds...id buy her back! I'm mad i dont have paper right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 11:33 PM~16196643
> *damn dude i hate to see the wagon go..
> 
> on the other hand, maybe you'll get inspired to break bad on something like it???
> *





thats not a problem, i would hate to see it go too, but i have everything i need to make another......................... so maybe


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fucker..i hope so..lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2010, 11:33 PM~16196644
> *If i had the funds...id buy her back! I'm mad i dont have paper right now.
> *





better get out there and get ta shovelin foo :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no snow! wait till this weekend tho, 6.5 inches mofakka, i certainly will be out there trying


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:  

payment sent homie!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

55' is sweet! :0 Wish I had the money to help you uot bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

wheres the secret stash of wheels??? hook it up man.. lol..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 6 2010, 01:20 PM~16203246
> *wheres the secret stash of wheels??? hook it up man.. lol..
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 6 2010, 03:20 PM~16203246
> *wheres the secret stash of wheels??? hook it up man.. lol..
> *





trust me................. all the wheels i got, you have double and trips of  



and half my kits came from you, and we all know they dont come with wheels *cough*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

55 VERT........... PAINTED BY TATMAN

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

need cash bad, had to pay some un expected shit this week! 
asking 130 shipped PAYPAL ONLY!









































































































INCLUDES 2ND PLACE PLAQUE I WON IN A SHOW HERE IN PITTSBURGH AS WELL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

some more things up for grabs  *PAYPAL ONLY*
AND IMA THROW THIS OUT THERE, MAYBE SOMEONE CAN USE SOME OF THIS  

PM ME FOR INFO AND MAKE OFFERS, SHIPPING WOULD BE SOME LOOT FOR THE SUBS IF YOU WANTED THEM    

















































PM ME FELLAS! OFFERS?!?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 02:15 PM~16203658
> *55 VERT........... PAINTED BY TATMAN
> 
> FULL KIT NEEDS TO BE BUILT, VERY CLEAN, WITH A SET OF DEEKS , 520'S AND DOUGHS BILLET RINGS
> ...


  nice someone should swoop this up and finish it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

need to make up 150 quick



buy it up fellas!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You have a PM.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

pm sent homie!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ima bump this, i will have some goodies up for grabs in the morning  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lets see how deep my pockets are


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

u still have this 56?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas.............. got some shit to clear out, and need the cash!


* NO TRADES......... PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY* NEED THE CASH  


80 ELCO PROMO......................... 25 PLUS SHIPPING


MINT, BUT HAS SOME SMALL WEAR ON THE FRONT BUMPER  











80 MONTE CARLO PROMO............... MINT! 30 PLUS SHIPPING, AND WILL THROW IN THE GOLD AN CHROME 1301'S AND 520'S FOR 40 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

WHEEL SETS.................. 14 SHIPPED!

* PENDING*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

SET OF PEGASUS IROCS, WITH ALUM 23'' RINGS 19's an 23's ............... 15 SHIPPED!

AND OLD 1119's ................. 12 SHIPPED!* NO TRADES............. NEED CASH, PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

RANDOM WHEELS AN TIRES

3 SETS OF PEGASUS 23'' ALUM RINGS 16 SHIPPED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hilux wheels ................... sold!

RANDOM WHEELS AN TIRES

6 BUCKS SHIPPED









6 BUCKS SHIPPED










* NO TRADES............ PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

KITS........*AGAIN NO TRADES!!!!!!!!!! CASH ONLY! PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:angry: WTF Jeff??? EVERY DAMN TIME I'm BROKE!!!!!!!! If this shit woulda popped up last Thursday I woulda took every damn set of rims you got.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 79 MONTE PROMO*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*ANOTHER 78 MONTE CARLO PROMO *


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

damn wish i had extra cash to spend promos looking nice tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* WELL SENCE ITS BEEN TO TWO SHOWS AND WON 1ST AND 2ND IN BOTH SHOWS, DONT COME AT ME CHEAP.......... WE ARE LOOKING AT TRIPPLE DIGITS FOR THIS ONE........... SO IF YOU CANT AFFORD IT, DONT ASK  NO TRADES............. STRAIGHT COLD HARD CASH FELLAS  *




































ASK HOMIE TRENDSETTA, HE SEEN IT UP CLOSE AND ITS NO JOKE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 10:06 AM~17853970
> * WELL SENCE ITS BEEN TO TWO SHOWS AND WON 1ST AND 2ND IN BOTH SHOWS, DONT COME AT ME CHEAP.......... WE ARE LOOKING AT TRIPPLE DIGITS FOR THIS ONE........... SO IF YOU CANT AFFORD IT, DONT ASK  NO TRADES............. STRAIGHT COLD HARD CASH FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


I co-sign on it fellas, it's sick in person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tons of quality detail and expensive parts.
The finish on it is flawless I took it into the sun for 
further inspection...it passed! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I with I had the loot to pic up a few of these build! Fawkin Sick cars, especially that wagon! But I don't so...


*TTMFT!*


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hey homie i want those 20" deep daytons.... hit me up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice rides, good luck onthe sale, 
it sucks when people dont seen to relize the time, effort and money that goes into these beautiful models.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

why are you selling everything?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 22 2010, 10:33 PM~17860270
> *why are you selling everything?
> *




not even close to everything, this is just a tip of the iceburg :biggrin: 

but i just found out today that my unemployment ran out, i was on my 2nd teer, and after june 5th, they are fazeing out the teers.

now i dont have a problem with goin back to work, thats no big deal, but my blazer is a couple weeks away from being up and running and back out on the road so i can get to an from work, and untill then, i gotta make ends meet  i got a mouth to feed, thats more important to me then anything in the world, so i gotta do what i gotta do i guess


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:39 PM~17860327
> *not even close to everything, this is just a tip of the iceburg :biggrin:
> 
> but i just found out today that my unemployment ran out, i was on my 2nd teer, and after june 5th, they are fazeing out the teers.
> ...


my unenjoyment ended last sunday..  job huntin myself now.....  good luck with everything.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 07:39 PM~17860327
> *
> 
> but i just found out today that my unemployment ran out, i was on my 2nd teer, and after june 5th, they are fazeing out the teers.
> ...


is that for all states or just yours? fucking republicans screwing up the system again... :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 22 2010, 11:56 PM~17861337
> *is that for all states or just yours? fucking republicans screwing up the system again... :angry:
> *




not to sure, i think they are tryin to get rid of the teers for all the states, from what the guy said, there was 400,000 people on teers for unemployment, that are just gonna get shut off :0 thats alot of people for just one state ya know.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas.............. got some shit to clear out, and need the cash!
* NO TRADES......... PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY* NEED THE CASH  
80 ELCO PROMO......................... 20 PLUS SHIPPING
MINT, BUT HAS SOME SMALL WEAR ON THE FRONT BUMPER  









80 MONTE CARLO PROMO............... MINT! 25 PLUS SHIPPING, AND WILL THROW IN THE GOLD AN CHROME 1301'S AND 520'S FOR 35 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

WHEEL SETS.................. 14 SHIPPED!

* PENDING*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

SET OF PEGASUS IROCS, WITH ALUM 23'' RINGS 19's an 23's ............... 15 SHIPPED!

AND OLD 1119's ................. 12 SHIPPED!* NO TRADES............. NEED CASH, PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hilux wheels ................... sold!

RANDOM WHEELS AN TIRES

6 BUCKS SHIPPED............ * NO TRADES............ PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER ONLY! *[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

KITS........*AGAIN NO TRADES!!!!!!!!!! CASH ONLY! PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*ANOTHER 78 MONTE CARLO PROMO *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 79 MONTE PROMO*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* WELL SENCE ITS BEEN TO TWO SHOWS AND WON 1ST AND 2ND IN BOTH SHOWS, DONT COME AT ME CHEAP.......... WE ARE LOOKING AT TRIPPLE DIGITS FOR THIS ONE........... SO IF YOU CANT AFFORD IT, DONT ASK  NO TRADES............. STRAIGHT COLD HARD CASH FELLAS  *

































ASK HOMIE TRENDSETTA, HE SEEN IT UP CLOSE AND ITS NO JOKE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

price drop on the kits


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 08:17 AM~17863971
> *
> 6 BUCKS SHIPPED
> 
> ...


You still got these? ill take em


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 07:17 AM~17863971
> *hilux wheels ................... sold!
> 
> RANDOM WHEELS AN TIRES
> ...



Dang you rick  ............................ j/k :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 04:17 AM~17863853
> *not to sure, i think they are tryin to get rid of the teers for all the states, from what the guy said, there was 400,000 people on teers for unemployment, that are just gonna get shut off :0  thats alot of people for just one state ya know.
> *


Yep that's fucked up. The worst part is all those republifucks will be patting themselves on the back for lowering the amount of workers on unemployment. They have been doing that for a while now, even though the number of new hires and employment growth stay flatlined ... Noone looks at the overall picture, just the numbers ... Anyways , enough of the politics, ttt for some sales!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

got some badass shit j! wish i could help ya bro but im broke as hell right now :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam brother straight LIQUIDATIN'... :wow: I might be able to snag a few... :cheesy: :cheesy: Gotta make sure I don't crack my limit on paypal. :uh: :happysad: 

I would loved to be blessed with some of your builds J...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2010, 08:29 AM~17864001
> * WELL SENCE ITS BEEN TO TWO SHOWS AND WON 1ST AND 2ND IN BOTH SHOWS, DONT COME AT ME CHEAP.......... WE ARE LOOKING AT TRIPPLE DIGITS FOR THIS ONE........... SO IF YOU CANT AFFORD IT, DONT ASK  NO TRADES............. STRAIGHT COLD HARD CASH FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...


AND DONT FORGET A PHOTO SHOOT!!!!! AND BUY THIS HOMEBOIS STUFF UP FELLAS.......TOP NOTCH BUILDS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

JEFF'S POCKET!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truth :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT 


Help this homie out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

THANKS C


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill have a wheel lot up for grabs later on tonight, sence the first deal fell threw  two days late already, and i cant wait around! this shit needs to go, and fast!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much on the wheel lot i need some new rims


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lemme see what wheels you're sellin'


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Easily worth big $$$. I got all of those. Somebody needs to jump on this!! He's a trusted trader/seller!! Everybody's talkin' 'bout they need wheels, here's your chance!!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: nice wheel lot ill offer you 35 plus shipping rate fee


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jun 28 2010, 10:30 AM~17905104
> *:wow:  nice wheel lot ill offer you 35 plus shipping rate fee
> *




thanks fellas, but the wires alone are 30 by themselves

even if i went 5 bucks on each set of wheels and alum rings (witch is half off just about everything), your still looking at 45 and 15 for the aioshimas your looking at 60 alone  


anything close to that will take this lot, and ill throw in a set of MCs and 2 sets of 520's  for nothin :0 



get at me fellas.......... need the loot! but no gonna give shit away for free either!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and at 5 bucks per set of wheels and rings, im gettin beat, and your makein out  


so 60 to start is a fair price for the lot i think!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry I meant to offer 55 I'm on my phones internet...

:thumbsup: but I'm okay with 60


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jun 28 2010, 10:50 AM~17905190
> *sorry I meant to offer 55 I'm on my phones internet...
> 
> :thumbsup:  but I'm okay with 60
> *





hit me up pimpin :biggrin: 



and the un built red 80 monte carlo promo is being pulled! its gettin built and put with the rest of the 78-79 and now 80 monte carlo promos  :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

pmed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man, wish I had the extra spendage cause thats a smokin' deal on the wheel lot!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homie said hes gonna come threw by midnight, if he dont, they will go back up


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

if its hopper he will come though..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 28 2010, 01:52 PM~17906523
> *if its hopper he will come though..
> *




oh i know, ive delt with hopper already! hes a good dude to deal with


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: * TAKE A HIKE YOU SHIT STAIN*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

^^^^:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17905936
> *Damn man, wish I had the extra spendage cause thats a smokin' deal on the wheel lot!!
> *


x2


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Free Bump cause I got my box today! THANKS BRO!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

thanxs fellas I'm just tring to leave a good mark since I'm a noob  took a breather from work tring 2 get the fuk outta here so I can make dat payment 2 drop iim lke cinderella ihave till midnight to make the payment lmaao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Jun 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17911667
> *thanxs fellas I'm just tring to leave a good mark since I'm a noob   took a breather from work tring 2 get the fuk outta here so I can make dat payment 2 drop iim lke cinderella ihave till midnight to make the payment lmaao
> *




:biggrin: its all good bro! let me know when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

start makeing reasonable offers!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 02:19 PM~17917960
> *start makeing reasonable offers!
> 
> *



damn man it sucks to hear this i wish i could help but im having financial dificultys as well keep your head up brother i hope you find something real soon 

on that note people need to swoop this stuff up off you bad ass builds too one day ill get one from ya


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17919951
> *damn man it sucks to hear this i wish i could help but im having financial dificultys as well keep your head up brother i hope you find something real soon
> 
> on that note people need to swoop this stuff up off you bad ass builds too one day ill get one from ya
> *




thanks brother, as of right now, im like 300 short of gettin my blazer back on the road, so i can get my ass back to work  


so if i can make something close to that, im good to go back to work  

so with all that being said, help get this broka ass MOFO back to work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17906546
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:  TAKE A HIKE YOU SHIT STAIN
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WHAT'S UP DUDE, HOW THE LITTIE ONE. BUILDING SOMETHING NEW FOR THE TOLO SHOW. HOPE TO SEE U THIS YR.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 29 2010, 10:46 PM~17921380
> *WHAT'S UP DUDE, HOW THE LITTIE ONE. BUILDING SOMETHING NEW FOR THE TOLO SHOW. HOPE TO SEE U THIS YR.
> *





WHATS UP D :biggrin: everythings great with the little one, besisides her teathing :uh: but yea man good !  


and shit man, i hope to get shit straight and back to work, so i can make toledo this year


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17920079
> *thanks brother, as of right now, im like 300 short of gettin my blazer back on the road, so i can get my ass back to work
> so if i can make something close to that, im good to go back to work
> 
> ...



bro when i get paid if i can help in any way i will im just tripin cause i got more shortened hours at work its scary out here i was just having a conversaton with a homie about how many people are out of work right now shit we should start a topic and see :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17922466
> *bro when i get paid if i can help in any way i will im just tripin cause i got more shortened hours at work its scary out here i was just having a conversaton with a homie about how many people are out of work right now shit we should start a topic and see :uh:
> *



thanks bro! i bet that thread would blow up lol


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

still got some kits up for grabs!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gonna sell the 66 chevelle wagon, its won 3 awards already, and its time for me to pass it on ............... its fully detailed chrome and every fitting and braided hose you could use, billet pumps and back plates, fully wired set up............. the works!


my loss is your gain!

im askin 100 o.b.o and i stress best offer  


if you need pics (witch i doubt) but if you do, pm me and we can go from there


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 7 2010, 02:28 PM~18760410
> *gonna sell the 66 chevelle wagon, its won 3 awards already, and its time for me to pass it on ............... its fully detailed chrome and every fitting and braided hose you could use, billet pumps and back plates, fully wired set up............. the works!
> my loss is your gain!
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: pm sent.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 03:08 PM~18760761
> *:0  :wow: pm sent.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 7 2010, 04:12 PM~18760805
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *






:0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that muthafucka...and i wanted that sucker!

:biggrin: 

its cool...ill get sumthin out of PA yet!...Since the teams sucks, maybe i can deal with a model or two..lol j/k bro!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 7 2010, 11:28 AM~18760410
> *gonna sell the 66 chevelle wagon, its won 3 awards already, and its time for me to pass it on ............... its fully detailed chrome and every fitting and braided hose you could use, billet pumps and back plates, fully wired set up............. the works!
> my loss is your gain!
> 
> ...


Selling that bad ass wagon already Jeff :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

wasnt this 1 the burgandy wagon?! i know i've seen it! but i seen 716 hit you up, so i know its gone already!!  plastic blockin muhfuckuh!! :biggrin:


----------

